# PVC pipe tool rack



## Drcal (Mar 2, 2013)

I am building a PVC tool rack for my turning tools. I cannot adhere the pipes to the wall because of where they are positioned.  They need to be on the middle of a hard surface.  I have seen some built on a wood base (like a 1 x4 or a 2 x 4), but I am not sure how to secure the pipes to the wood base. Someone told me he used Gorilla glue.  Is that my best option?  Any ideas? 
Thanks.
Carmen


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm getting ready to make one too.  You could drill holes to set them in or cut the ends I'd the pipe at a 45 and screw them to a backer piece of wood.  

Or if you want to spend money, buy PVC end caps and screw them to the board on the bottom.  

I'm thinking of making a rack that could be mounted in different locations.


----------



## navycop (Mar 2, 2013)

How about something like this?
Shop Jacuzzi Pipe Clamp at Lowes.com


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 3, 2013)

navycop said:


> How about something like this?
> Shop Jacuzzi Pipe Clamp at Lowes.com



$9.42 for one. That would be an expensive rack.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Mar 3, 2013)

I find that the tubes tend to fill with chips no matter what i do to stop them.
I used 2 bits of 1/2" ply drilled to the diameter of handles and set them up on a backer board with another bit of ply underneath. 
Minimal chip holding edges.:biggrin::biggrin:
Kryn


----------



## navycop (Mar 3, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> navycop said:
> 
> 
> > How about something like this?
> ...



I was thinking if you bundled 3 or 4 together like flowers in a vase. Then attached this to the wall.


----------



## joefyffe (Mar 3, 2013)

*Swint Away Tool Rest*

Swing Away Tool Rest

How about something like this. I mounted a piece of pipe, welded to a steel flat, drilled and bolted to the end of my lathe. Using 1/2" cold roll rod, cut and bent as I desired, I inserted bottom end into the pipe and placed the top end into a 9/16 (approx.) hole in a block screwed and glued to the bottom of a stool seat. (At least that's what I think the intended use was) As you can see in the photos, I drilled the necessary size holes for turning tools, centers, custom made die holders, various type chucks, a dowel in the center for my collet chuck, etc. A bad blank glued into the outside for to hang eye protection. Hey, It works and was cheap. The tool holder is free to rotate, and by pushing back on it, you can swing it out of your way, if it get's in your way.


----------



## ronfinch (Mar 3, 2013)

I like to keep it simple....


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 4, 2013)

This is what I made:


The rack is stuck (with magnets) to a steel cabinet next to the lathe.  I cut the PVC pipe to length and mitered the end so I can see the tips of the chisels.  I drilled a hole (just through one side) near the upper end of each pipe and screwed the PVC to a wood backing.

I don't recall what diameter pipe I used, but it's just big enough for the ferrules - which holds the chisels nicely.  It's very convenient to have them mounted right next to the lathe.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## Tieflyer (Mar 4, 2013)

I finished mine yesterday, 30 degree angle at the top, open on the bottom and just screwed to a wood frame. Single wood screw did the trick and I used CA to attach the two smaller sections to the front. I have a row on both sides of the frame and it seems to be pretty sturdy


----------



## healeydays (Mar 4, 2013)

Sylvanite said:


> This is what I made:
> View attachment 91132View attachment 91133View attachment 91134
> 
> The rack is stuck (with magnets) to a steel cabinet next to the lathe.  I cut the PVC pipe to length and mitered the end so I can see the tips of the chisels.  I drilled a hole (just through one side) near the upper end of each pipe and screwed the PVC to a wood backing.
> ...



Wow, nice rack.  Gonna have to redo mine to be like this one...


----------



## joefyffe (Mar 4, 2013)

Jeff:  As Buggs (bunny, that is!)  might say, be vewy, vewy, kaafull!  Sharp edges pointing up?:bulgy-eyes:
I don't know about you, but I can visualize many scars on the forearms, if I would need to be reaching over them for anything. 





Tieflyer said:


> I finished mine yesterday, 30 degree angle at the top, open on the bottom and just screwed to a wood frame. Single wood screw did the trick and I used CA to attach the two smaller sections to the front. I have a row on both sides of the frame and it seems to be pretty sturdy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 91143


----------



## Tieflyer (Mar 4, 2013)

Joe, I hear what you're saying and yes there is a level of carefulness required. Lots of learning curves for me and maybe I'll rethink this at somepoint. Seeing my tool tips is better for me at the moment. Since i used a 2 inch ID pvc there is plenty of wiggle room for my hand to reach into the middle instead of over the tops. And you assume I'm skiled enough to actually have sharp tools!  Lol...learning curve!!


----------



## Drcal (Mar 4, 2013)

I had lots of great ideas.

Thanks so much.  
Carmen


----------



## bmlewis (Mar 4, 2013)

Could always try conduit clamps or one-hole straps

COOPER B-LINE Conduit Clamp, Screw On, 3/4 In, Steel - Conduit Fittings - 4RHZ4|BL1410 - Grainger Industrial Supply

GRAINGER APPROVED VENDOR Strap, One Hole, EMT 3/4 In, Pk50 - Conduit Hangers - 6XC42|6XC42 - Grainger Industrial Supply


----------



## Erik831 (Mar 4, 2013)

My set up, something  fast and simple.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 6, 2013)

I made one today.  Used the PVC idea. Two screws makes the pipes very secure.  Angled bottom lets you see the tips - most of them anyway and keeps dust and shavings from accumulating. 

I put a 45 degree cleat on the back so I can move the whole rack to wherever I put a cleat to hold it - wall, lathe, beefy sawhorse  (as it is now).


----------

